# Knacken im Sattelrohr?



## Eisenfaust (17. März 2004)

Hallo.
Ich habe ein 'Problem' mit meinem Mercury und der Sattelstütze. Nach zwei Testausritten habe ich während der Fahrt ein metallisches Klickgeräusch festgestellt. Zuerst verdächtigte ich Sandkörner auf den Kettenblättern, weil es ähnlich 'klickte', aber das Klickgeräusch ist unabhängig vom Treten. Ich habe wirklich wie blöde alles versucht abzusuchen, klappernde Teile, Steuersatz, das übliche eben.
Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen, daß dieses Geräusch aus der Sattelstütze bzw. dem Sattelrohr kommt, es läßt sich sogar reproduzieren, wenn ich nicht auf dem Rad sitze und nur mit der Hand den Sattel belaste.
Die Sattelstütze ist eine Ritchey WCS mit 350mm Länge, der Rahmen ist Größe L, die Stütze sitzt also noch tief genug im Sattelrohr.
Da sich dieses Klickgeräusch auch wie ein Knirschen versagenden Metalls anhört, beängstigt mich nun, daß eventuell ein kaschierter Schaden, ein Riß oder sonstiges Ursache für das Geräusch ist.
Ich kenne derlei Geräusche nicht, vielleicht rührt es von der Hülse und die Ritchey Sattelstütze ist lediglich ein unglücklicher Resonanzkörper. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, daß jemand vielleicht einen Tip hat.

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## Lumix (17. März 2004)

... Sattelaufnahme bei der Monatge des Sattels verkantet, Sattelstützenklemme.

Ich würde mal den Sattel (mit Stütze) rausziehen, auf den Boden stellen und den Sattel hin und her bewegen. Dann mal die Stützenklemmen kontrollieren und die Distanzhülse im Rahmen in Augenschein nehmen.

Sonst direkt in der BW-Werkstatt anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (17. März 2004)

@Eisen:

Ey krass ! Das gleiche Schicksaal ereilte mich auch ! Selber Rahmen und selbe Sattelstütze !
Dann muss ich das auch ma austesten...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (17. März 2004)

1. Schritt bei solchen Geräuschen (die offensichtlich jedes Mercury nach gewisser Zeit macht   ): 
Sattelstütze ausbauen, schön saubermachen und alle (!) Klemmpunkte etwas einfetten. Ich weiß nicht wie das mit der Hülse aussieht (bei mir is noch keine drin), wenn man die rausbekommt, auch fetten. Schnellspannersitz fetten, Sattelaufnahme an allen klemmpunkten fetten. Dann müsste das geräusch, wenn kein Defekt vorhanden ist auf jeden Fall verschwinden. Mit dem Fett aber nur gaaanz sparsam umgehen, und nur dort wos klemmt, sonst hast du nachher überall dreck hängen. Ich verwende immer das Manitou-fett, dass ich wegen meiner gabel eh habe, funzt ganz gut (mach ich beim Vorbau übrigends nicht anders...)
Das ganze hält denn sagen wir mal über den Winter, bei mir fängts jetzt schon wieder an.

MFG
Chris


----------



## Nomercy (17. März 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Bei mir knackt nichts (nach diesjährigen ersten 1000 km und 4500 Höhenmetern). Hoffe es bleibt so. Meine Parts: Mercury Race Größe M, original BW-Sattelstütze und BW-Stützenklemme. Allerdings verwende ich auch eine schmutz- und feuchtigkeitsabweisende inverse Klemmtechnik. 


Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## eitsch:bi (18. März 2004)

Hallo,
verwende an meinem M. Race eine 31,6mm Tune Sattelstütze und die BW Sattelstützklemme, da hat noch nie etwas geklickt oder geknackt, ich brauchte mir bisher auch noch keine Gedanken zu inversen Klemmtechniken o.ä. zu machen...
@Anthony: Problem wg Reduzierhülse ??
Gruß
HB


----------



## Eisenfaust (18. März 2004)

Also,
ich bin gestern fast wahnsinnig geworden. Dieses metallische Klicken/Knacken pflanzt sich durch das gesamte Rahmenmaterial fort und manchmal hatte ich den Eindruck, es käme aus dem Tret-/Innenlager oder aus dem Steuersatz. Aber zuhause habe ich dann in einem langen Test alles durchprobiert. Das Problem ist tatsächlich nur auf die Sattelstütze bzw. das Sattelrohr eingrenzbar. Laß ich die Füße von den Pedalen weg und rutsche auf dem Sattel hin und her gibt es ebenfalls diese Geräusche. Als ich dann meinen Hobel kopfüber wegen Schmierarbeiten auf den Boden abstellte und der Sattel dabei sanft den Boden berührte - Klick! 

Die Stütze ist frisch abgefettet, die Reduzierhülse bekomme ich leider nicht aus dem Sattelrohr. Ich werde jetzt ausprobieren, ob die Stütze mit montiertem Sattel das Geräusch produziert, ich habe nämlich Ritcheys Klemmkopf in Verdacht, dieser ist ja bei WCS Stützen nicht mit der eigentlichen Stütze verbunden, sondern adaptiert/gesteckt. Ich bin jedenfalls schon mal froh, daß der Rahmen keinen Riß oder sonstwas hat, das wäre nicht schön ...

Danke für die vielen Tips. Ich werde mich eingehend mit dem Problem Stütze/Sattel ohne Rahmen befassen.

Übrigens, habt Ihr gelesen was Toni in der neuen 'bike' in Bezug auf integrierte Steuersätze gesagt haben soll? Hat mich gefreut, daß man wenigstens bei Bergwerk dieses Detail im Auge hat. Denn wie ich häufig zu hören bekomme, klappern und knacken Intergrierte wohl recht schnell ...


----------



## tenacious m (18. März 2004)

Hallo,
Das Geräusch entstand bei mir definitiv durch diese fragwürdige "Hülsenlösung", meine Thomsonstütze hat in Verbindung mit der nicht gerade sehr hochwertig verarbeiteten Distanzhülse in allen erdenklichen Versionen nach ein paar Kilometern immer wieder "geknackt"...
Klemmschlitz vorne, Klemmschlitz hinten, Hülse mit Kupferpaste... alles durchgespielt!

Mein Tipp:
Bestellt / Kauft euch eine Thermoplast-Hülse von USE ( von 31.6 auf 27.2 und kostet ca. 10 ) und die Geräuschentwicklungsquelle ist verschwunden!
Ist immernoch billiger als eine 2. Stütze (in 31.6) zu kaufen und das Sattelrohr ausreiben zu lassen...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. März 2004)

V.a. läßt sich bei einigen Bergwerk-Modellen das Sitzrohr nicht ausreiben, weil dort das Schwingenlager angeschweißt ist...


Was ist denn das für eine Hülse, die Bergwerk verbaut? Material, Länge,...


----------



## tenacious m (18. März 2004)

Fabrikat unbekannt, Länge ca. 8-9cm aus Alu und anscheinend aussen abgedreht. 

Durch die leichte Bewegung der Hülse hat sich auch ziemlich schnell eine schwarze raue Stelle auf Höhe der Oberrohrschweissnaht gebildet >> 
also Sitzrohr garantiert nicht ausgerieben!

Die Geräuschentwicklung in Verbindung mit eine Shim kann natürlich auch von der Sattelstütze abhängen, die Thomson ist leicht konifiziert und hat einen elliptischen Innendurchmesser, schätze Bewegung wird da irgendwie immer enstehen...


----------



## Eisenfaust (19. März 2004)

So, nochmals ...
Die Hülse bekomme ich nicht aus dem Sitzrohr, sie ist fest und hämmern möchte ich nicht. Fett ist jetzt genug dran. Trotzdem bleibt das Knacken/Klicken. Die Experimente der nächsten generation sind nun abgeschlossen. Wenn ich in der Horizontalen vorne auf die Nase des Sattels (Flite Trans Am) schlage, klickt es, schlage ich dann von hinten waagrecht auf den Sattel, klickt es wieder. Es ist, als würde es nur klicken, wenn sich Sattel/Sattelstütze in der Horizontalen bewegen würden. Schlage ich kräftig mit der Handkante ans Sattelrohr unterhalb der silbernen, gesteckten Sattelklemmung, bin ich der Meinung dieses Klicken NICHT erzeugen zu können, wohl aber wenn ich selbiges genau an der silbernen Klemmung mache. Mir tut die Hand schon ganz weh und mit Kung Fu hatte ich es noch nicht so ...
Ich denke, daß es die Stütze ist und vielleicht damit zusammenhängt, daß sie eventuell ein winziges Spiel am gesteckten Kopf hat. Da das Material so außergewöhnlich dünnwandig ist und die Klemmung im Sattelrohr fest sitzt, ist ein idealer Resonanzkörper gegeben. Was soll ich machen? Neue Sattelstütze kommt nicht in Frage, diese ist neu. Sie umtauschen wegen eines schwerlich nachzuvollziehenden Klickens ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Also weiterfahren und hoffen, daß sich mit den Geräuschen kein Schaden angekündigt hat. Nervig ist es schon, da ich immer das Gefühl habe, es knackt im Innenlager. 

Eisenfaust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (19. März 2004)

Hattest du mal die Sattelklemme der Stütze komplett auseinander? ich meine, bei mir wäre die Geräusche auch dort her gekommen. Zerlege sie einfach mal kurz, und mach an wirklich alle Klemmstellen etwas fett! Wenn du damit fertig bist, dürften alle Stellen, die ein geräusch erzeugen könnten geschmiert sein, dann muss das geräusch weg sein, wenn es von der Stütze kommt!

MFG
Chris


----------



## raffic (19. März 2004)

Hallo,
hatte auch am Anfang so ein Geräusch. Habe die Sattelklemme auseinander genommen gefettet und alles wieder superfest zusammengeschraubt. Danach hat nichts mehr geknackt.
Gruss
raffic


----------



## XC_Freund (19. März 2004)

Warum nicht die Sattelstütze beim Händler gegen irgendeine einfache andere nur für eine Klangprobe austauschen? Damit bist du dir dann jedenfalls sicher, ob es die Stütze ist. 27,2mm Stützen sollte ein Händler wirklich da haben. Zur Not kaufst du halt eine für unter 20 Euro.


----------



## Eisenfaust (19. März 2004)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht die Sattelstütze beim Händler gegen irgendeine einfache andere nur für eine Klangprobe austauschen? Damit bist du dir dann jedenfalls sicher, ob es die Stütze ist. 27,2mm Stützen sollte ein Händler wirklich da haben. Zur Not kaufst du halt eine für unter 20 Euro.



Das ist natürlich auch ein Argument ... lieber 20  mehr investieren als sich den Arsch an einer gebrochenen Stütze malträtieren ...


----------



## Eisenfaust (21. März 2004)

Wie kriegt man denn nun eigentlich diese Alu-Hülse sauber und ohne Rahmenschäden aus dem Sattelrohr heraus?


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. März 2004)

Hatte das Knacken bei meinem Mercury (2001er Modell) auch.
Fahre den Rahmen mit 27.2er Moxey Stütze und selbstgedrehter 100mm Alu-Hülse.

Hab daraufhin die Aluhülse mit blauem Schraubenkleber in das Sattelrohr eingepasst und den Schnellspanner gegen einen von Salsa ausgetauscht.







Die Salsa Sattelklemme kann man sehr (sehr) fest anziehen ohne daß sich das Teil verformt oder die Schraube bricht, wie dies bei den anderen Sattelklemmen der Fall ist.

Seitdem habe ich hier Ruhe !

Gegen den Modder habe ich einen Kettenstrebenschutz umfunktioniert.

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (28. März 2004)

Die Idee mit dem umfunktionierten Kettenstrebenschutz finde ich sehr gut. Ich habe auch eine andere Klemme, das Modell von Bergwerk hatte ich vorher auch, nur stand da 'Trans-X' drauf. Gleiches Modell, gleich miese, einfache Bauart. Beim letzten Montageversuch bewegte sich dann die Schraube keinen Millimeter mehr.
Ich werde die Klemmung des Sattels komplett auseinanderschrauben und mit Fett behandeln.


----------



## pedale3 (30. März 2004)

moin,

hatte selbe Probs beim LSD mit ritchy.

- alles fetten -> hat nur kurze zeit genutzt (3-4 Std.)
- von BW eine längere Hülse bekommen, ca. 8 cm -> knacken weniger, aber nicht weg (standard-alu-huelse).

=> Ursprung des Knackens also definitiv im Bereich der sattelrohr-klemmung.

die hülse habe ich rel. gut mit nem imbus (der größte der mit gerade noch ins rohr passt) herausziehen können. einfach die unterkante der hülse mit dem imbus ertasten, hinterhaken, etwas im rohr verkanten und von oben ne zange ansetzen, ziehen. die imbus sind meist nicht besonders scharfkantig.

- letztens die ritchey-stütze gegen eine günstig/gute 'amoeba' getauscht -> *knacken weg*


----------



## Eisenfaust (30. März 2004)

Ich werde mal ausprobieren, ob ich die Hülse so aus dem Sattelrohr bekomme. Das Knirschen und Knacken wird jetzt immer stärker. Sattelklemmung komplett demontiert, trotzdem war auch ohne die Klemme das Knacken provozierbar. Dieses Klicken hört sich an, als wäre Sand auf Ritzel und Kettenblätter, deshalb hielt ich es anfangs auch für ein solches Geräusch ... 

Wie gesagt, ich kann das Knacken/Klicken nicht absolut orten, das ganze Rad leitet das Geräusch bis in den kleinsten Winkel.

Kann man sich mit dem problem direkt an Bergwerk wenden? ich werde meinen Händler konsultieren, vielleicht beschafft der mir eine längere Hülse. 

Ach ... das ist so ärgerlich ...
Eigentlich ist das Knicken, Knacken, Knirschen ja nicht so schlimm, aber was, wenn man dadurch ernsthafte Ermüdungserscheinungen 'überhört'?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (31. März 2004)

hi @ all, 

Bergwerk liefert alle Modelle mit einer Reduzierhülse (passend für 27,2 mm Satteltütze aus). Die Vorteile dieser Lösung sind hier schon diskutiert worden. Vereinzelt treten kleinere (aber auch nervige) Probleme wie bei Meister Eisenfaust auf. 
Alle Tips und Tricks sind oben schon genannt worden. Ich biete Dir eine andere Innenhülse an, so daß Du diese auswechseln kannst. Vielleicht liegts nämlich tatsächlich an ihr. Den Wechsel der Sattelstütze auf 31,6, würde ich nur als letztes Mittel auf mich nehmen.

Ach ja: bei letzten Mal war einfach der Sattel nicht fest verschraubt und hat bei jedem Tritt Geräusche von sich gegeben. 

@ Eisenfaust: Schicke mir also  geschwind Deine Adresse und die Hülse macht sich auf den Weg zu Dir.....


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination der Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## tomblume (1. April 2004)

@anthony

was hast du gegen eine 31,6 mm Stütze? die ist doch deutlich steifer. bei meinem gewicht (88 kg) und rel weitem auszug der stütze aus meinem mercury würde die 27,2er-stütze bedenklich schwingen. hierbei wird nach meinem verständnis die sattelklemme deutlich stärker belastet, als bei einer stütze mit größerem durchmesser.

das mit der besseren dämpfung mag für leichte fahrer funktionieren.


ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


gruss, tom


----------



## Eisenfaust (1. April 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> hi @ all,
> 
> Bergwerk liefert alle Modelle mit einer Reduzierhülse (passend für 27,2 mm Satteltütze aus). Die Vorteile dieser Lösung sind hier schon diskutiert worden. Vereinzelt treten kleinere (aber auch nervige) Probleme wie bei Meister Eisenfaust auf.
> Alle Tips und Tricks sind oben schon genannt worden. Ich biete Dir eine andere Innenhülse an, so daß Du diese auswechseln kannst. Vielleicht liegts nämlich tatsächlich an ihr. Den Wechsel der Sattelstütze auf 31,6, würde ich nur als letztes Mittel auf mich nehmen.
> ...




Hallo Anthony.
Erst mal herzlichsten Dank für die Unterstützung. Ich schicke Dir eine PM mit meiner Adresse.
Ich hätte allerdings noch eine Frage, die andere Forumsmitglieder sicherlich ebenso interessiert: Wie kriegt man ohne Schäden die Reduzierhülse aus dem Sattelrohr heraus? Mit bloßer Handkraft nicht, das habe ich versucht, mit einem Inbus von unten ziehen geht auch nicht, sie sitzt fest und ich will nicht Gewalt anwenden. Ich habe einen sehr betagten Tretlagerschlüssel von Park-Tools probiert, mit dem man etwas mehr Gewalt auf das untere Ende beim Ziehen hat - war auch erfolglos. Wenn ich jetzt eine neue Hülse kriege, habe ich ja zwei, die alte drinnen, die neue draußen ... :-( Tja, bitte um Klärung dieser Frage.

Dank und gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## Eisenfaust (6. April 2004)

So, damit das Elend auch ein Ende hat: Es war die Sattelstütze! Nachdem ich nun von einem Händler meines Vertrauens eine Ritchey Pro Sattelstütze erhalten habe und diese eingesetzt habe und nach Einbau und probefahrt nicht das leiseste Knacken oder Klicken gehört habe, habe ich mir gedacht, daß ich mit meiner ersten Prognose gar nicht schlecht lag, als ich die zusammengesteckte WCS Stütze im Verdacht hatte. Um das irgendwie 'beweisbar' zu machen, habe ich dieser Stütze innen eine Ladung Brunox verpaßt und die Stütze eine Nacht lang mit Rohr nach oben stehen lassen, damit das Kriechöl in die Spaltöffnungen des aufgesteckten silbernen Klemmkopfes kriechen kann. Dann die Stütze einen halben Tag Rhor nach unten stehen lassen, so daß das überschüssige Öl abfließen kann, einbauen, testfahren. Siehe da, das Knacken war zumindest auf die ersten 30 - 40 km NICHT hörbar! Danach fing es wieder leicht an, was allerdings nicht mehr so furchtbar störend wirkt.

Es ist also NICHT die Steckhülse im Sattelrohr des Mercury-Rahmens. 

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## XC_Freund (6. April 2004)

Verkauftst du die WCS jetzt über ebay?


----------



## Eisenfaust (8. April 2004)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Verkauftst du die WCS jetzt über ebay?



Nein, hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor. Da ich zuhause keinen Goldesel habe, das Knacken Dank der Allzweckwaffe Brunox im wahresten Sinne des Wortes 'weggeschmiert' wurde, sehe ich (noch) keine Veranlassung die Stütze zu verscherbeln.

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## Seiffer (16. Juli 2004)

Oh, mein Trek kann das auch. Dann werde ich mal alle Tips beherzigen und mich auf die Suche machen, sobalds wieder fahrbereit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo Seiffer.
Nach der Brunox-Dusche habe ich keine Probleme mehr, zumindest akustischer Natur. Kann ntürlich sein, daß sich irgendwann eine abgebrochene Sattelstütze in meinen Allerwertesten anal intrudiert.


----------



## Seiffer (18. Juli 2004)

*g* 

Meine mehrteilige originale Trek-Stütze (NoName) hab ich jetzt auch durch eine Race Face Prodigy (einteilig) ersetzt. Mal sehen, ob es was bringt, denn ich kann das im Moment leider nicht testen.


----------

